# Windows 10 set to install automatically....



## Mike (Mar 16, 2016)

.... In any Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 computer.
according to CNET download site.

Microsoft have changed the update from "optional",
to "recommended", W7 & W8.1 will install recommended
updates.

You can of course revert to your original version.

Full article and instructions about how to get rid of it
below.

Windows 10 Article Here.

Mike.


----------



## Mike (Mar 17, 2016)

I sent this information to my friend who is a dentist,
but I was too late, it had already happened and he
has got an IT man trying to salvage all his practice
data.

This is a bad example for Microsoft, my friend has
lost a lot of information that is needed for his business.

Mike.


----------



## kaufen (Mar 18, 2016)

My PC seems to be turning itself back on at night, and my Cloud tank  operates whether it is active or not. Is this also a Win10 feature? Is  Microsoft making distributed computing use of my computer without any  declaration?


----------



## Mike (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi kaufen, your PC might have some settings that are
set for during the night.

Go to "Start", then double click "Control Panel", this
opens another window, click on "Power Options" and
have a look around there, you can change the settings
to your own choice.

Go to "Start", click "PC Settings" and have a look around
there, in "Network & Internet", go to "Manage WiFi settings,
make sure that all 3 "Connect" options are turned off.

There are a lot of things that you can find, but it does take
some time, if you find something that you are not sure about,
just ask Google before changing things.
Also if you are not sure about any of it, always click "Cancel",
never click "OK" when you are exploring.

Mike.


----------

